# any news about the possibility of a manual trans?



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

They do plan on making the TD with a manual transmission. I didn't get a time frame yet but I wondered about that too when I heard they only had it in an automatic.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

A manual would most likely improve fuel mileage, but one of the great things about the Cruze, in my opinion, is the ability to get 50+ MPG while laying back and enjoying the drive. Since this is a family car, my wife wouldn't enjoy it as much (and she currently loves it), if it had a stick.

I know there are a lot of manual trans fans out there and I think it would be in chevy's best interest to offer one.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

If they do, I also hope they offer it in a slightly less "loaded" model. It would be nice to be able to grab a MT diesel in the same price range as maybe an AT Eco. 

That being said, I'd probably get the auto anyway as my wife commutes far more than I do, and she isn't as much of a fan of manuals as I am.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No news of a manual transmission in the CTD not needed the current CTD is blowing the EPA estimate by a long shot and no one really want a manual anymore. I am waiting and I hope they do if not I might be buying something else.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Unless sales massively pick up I doubt it. I think it's easier said then done to outfit the diesel in different trims and gearboxes just to sell a few thousand if you're lucky...VWOA's diesel sales are the market, we have room to get a piece but there is a ceiling of people that it truly appeals to. 

It's a niche option and always will be in the US, especially with the hefty emissions standards that make diesels so much more expensive to manufacture/maintain. 

There's a reason other manufacturers aren't even attempting to get in it. There's just not a market for all of them to be worth it. 

I hope I'm dead wrong


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

GM needs to just wake up.. Most people could care less if the car has leather seats and all.. Keep the price down, give it a few different trim levels, and see where she goes..

I'd buy a CTD manual as well.. But, I don't care for the leather seats, the Infotainment center, and some of the dash design.. Give me good seats, a good stereo, a good HVAC system, with a nice sticker price, and I'm there!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Remember, the major problem we (both in Oz and the USA) have with getting automobile manufacturers to build the sort of diesel cars we want to buy is the entrenched *"people in X won't buy diesels"* attitude.

Not only is it entrenched, but a lot of senior (****[1], I want to be nasty, but I don't want a post full of *'s, let us call them "things") things have built their careers on the basis of *not* having a successful diesel vehicle manufactured by their company.

These things will only get their bonuses if their pet engine makes its sales figures, and the diesel, being more efficient and having more torque and so on, is a _direct_ and in-house challenge to them reaching that target.

The things removed the manual transmission from the diesel when GMH started building the Cruze in Australia, because "Aussies don't want manual cars, let alone diesels" - and the only reason the diesel is built here is because the sales figures couldn't be hidden, someone further up the food chain saw them and insisted the diesel remain.

And remember, anything that is built has to have some input from all of the power-blocs within the company, and it is easier to stamp your authority on something by blocking it rather than facilitating it.

All of the above said, I do hope they bring back the manual for the diesel, but from what people with the 6-speed auto are saying, it doesn't seem to be as bad as it might have been. 

EDIT:
1 - Oh, of course, I forgot that the word that sounds like something that contains or constrains water (or other liquid) is an obscenity in the barbarian lands. Sigh.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

I really would've liked to have bought a Cruze diesel, however, for the price. It's not worth it...Who honestly needs a diesel when you have the Eco hitting 40+mpg? Do a little gas -> diesel price figuring and see how long it'll take to break even. 
If I remember correctly, I would have to drive the diesel Cruze like 300,000mi to break even!
If the diesel were hitting 60+mpg, it only then may actually be justifiable. For a $5k-$7k price difference. They can keep it. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Making the Diesel an auto only and pretty much a 2LTZ is the issue. Bare bones stick I would have considered it even tho diesel never drops below $3.80 in this side of the country at least. I loved the **** out of the Diesel VW stick we had as rentals in the UK. We drove them like rental cars across that country and still got 600 mile range. It's almost like they purposely sabotaged the sales. If they were going limited runs route they could have made them hatch/wagons.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The comparisons to the gas cruze are reallllly getting worse and worse. 

The diesel has better brakes, suspension, interior (material+dead quiet), endless power on tap compared to the 1.4 turd in the echo, much higher quality auto tranny then in the auto gas...This off the top of my head...You really are getting what you pay for. A premium product, not just a gas cruze with a diesel motor stuffed in it. This targets young male adults with higher then average incomes as GM has said.

It's not 5-7k more then a gas cruze. People that buy the diesels aren't just people concerned with fuel economy. The diesel gets better milage and will leave an echo in the dust at the same time. That appeals to some people who can afford it. 

It's a niche car, always will be. This is why it's outfitted the way it is. It's a premium, special product for a particular buyer. It's not mainstream, never will be. 

PS based on it's price I have no issues with the gas cruze and think it's a great car for it's segment as well. I've said it before but if I didn't get my diesel, a 14' Mazda 6 touring would be in my garage. Same price range.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The comparisons to the gas cruze are reallllly getting worse and worse.
> 
> The diesel has better brakes, suspension, interior (material+dead quiet), endless power on tap compared to the 1.4 turd in the echo, much higher quality auto tranny then in the auto gas...This off the top of my head...You really are getting what you pay for. A premium product, not just a gas cruze with a diesel motor stuffed in it. This targets young male adults with higher then average incomes as GM has said.
> 
> ...


Well they hit their target market with me. I'm 24 and love my diesel but I am biased towards diesels. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The comparisons to the gas cruze are reallllly getting worse and worse.
> 
> The diesel has better brakes, suspension, interior (material+dead quiet), endless power on tap compared to the 1.4 turd in the echo, much higher quality auto tranny then in the auto gas...This off the top of my head...You really are getting what you pay for. A premium product, not just a gas cruze with a diesel motor stuffed in it. This targets young male adults with higher then average incomes as GM has said.
> 
> ...


I second that notion that people really are missing the point. It (CTD) drives much more like an entry luxury car than a cheap compact. The things you don't immediately see on this car become apparent while living with the car day to day. I still marvel at the solid feel of the car and the library quiet ride on the highway that is as good or better than many luxury cars. But yes there is also some personal preference in there too. I would never consider a gas Cruze. Not that it's a bad car or anything, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The verano had laminated(verses tempered) side glass, does diesel get that as well? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Slow down now. This is a niche car now, but will not always be. Mazda is bringing a new Mazda6 Diesel, which when you now have 3 major diesels(that are not luxury brands) out there it should increase the spotlight on those engines more.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

n1philli said:


> I really would've liked to have bought a Cruze diesel, however, for the price. It's not worth it...Who honestly needs a diesel when you have the Eco hitting 40+mpg? Do a little gas -> diesel price figuring and see how long it'll take to break even.
> If I remember correctly, I would have to drive the diesel Cruze like 300,000mi to break even!
> If the diesel were hitting 60+mpg, it only then may actually be justifiable. For a $5k-$7k price difference. They can keep it. Just my honest opinion.


You're missing some key points as Kpax and diesel pointed out. First and foremost, you _cannot_ fairly compare the diesel Cruze price point to the Eco. It was never meant to be. In a way that's like comparing a V6 Camero to a ZL1.

The diesel isn't about saving money. It never was. You're buying a premium product. For the price of a Prius, you're getting high mileage _and_ much better performance. It's no different than paying extra for a sporty car, except in this case, you not only get better performance than the gas Cruze, you get better mileage! Talk about a win/win!!

If saving money is all you're about, for those of you who keep preaching the MT Cruze Eco as the end-all be-all, why do you even own one of those? Why not a Cruze LS? You'd have to drive your Eco MT nearly 200,000 miles to pay off the price premium of the Eco MT over the LS. Heck, if saving money is all you're about, why not a Sonic or even a Spark? You could drive your MT Eco for 300,000 miles and not pay off the premium over a Sonic LS, and that's all highway miles. Add in city miles and it gets even higher. 

So why do you have a MT Eco? *Because you wanted more car than a Sonic or even a Cruze LS gave you.* You wanted more space than a Sonic, and more features than a Cruze LS, and you found in a MT Eco you got the car you wanted with the added benefit of high mileage.

The same exact principle applies for the diesel. For the price you pay, you get _far_ more than just a diesel engine. You get all the premium features of the 2LT _plus_ some extra stuff not offered on any other Cruze as was mentioned earlier, _plus_ you get a much better performing car, and the cherry on top is you get the highest highway mileage of any non-hybrid car on the market.

So if you're a MT purist, I can understand that. I'd like to see a MT diesel as well, but as far as the rest of it goes, you really can't compare the diesel to the gas Cruze as they are essentially two different cars.

If saving money is all you care about, the Cruze LS buyers on here are the best off of all of us.

(One final aside, much of the "premium" paid for diesel engines is made up for in resale value, which you forgot in your calculations. Assuming resale is even 10% higher than a gasser Cruze, the diesel purchase premium becomes almost moot.)

EDIT: In case I confused anyone, I am not contradicting my previous post. If a lower level Cruze diesel (especially MT) was available, it would be nice, but I am also fully aware of what I am getting with the existing Cruze diesel and therefore don't see it as unreasonable.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

These last few posts should be separated into their own thread called "Why Buy a Cruze Diesel?"


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> The verano had laminated(verses tempered) side glass, does diesel get that as well?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


From what I remember reading, the Cruze Diesel has triple laminated windshield glass for added sound proofing. It appears to be doing the job according to most observers so far.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

There are some great posts in here with very good points. I get sick of people saying you pay such a high price for the diesel compared to the gas version. When I was looking for a new car I wanted all the goodies and when I priced out a 14 ltz and a diesel they were **** close in price so it was a no brainer for me what car to go with.

People who have a base model car with no options have no room to say how much better of a value their Eco is over the diesel. Glad you guys have explained all the reasons it is comparing apples to oranges.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Drive a Prius then drive a Cruze diesel. Same price point, but I get more goodies in the Cruze plus close to hybrid mileage on the highway. And overall I prefer the turbo diesel to turbo gas. And I don't think that there is any way the 1.4 Eco cars will consistently last 300k miles +. Of course, no one knows how long the new diesels will last yet with all their emissions garbage, but I'd guess the turbo will be good fit 200k and 500k on the motor before needing to be rebuilt and you can bet I'll get rid of the car if I start having problems before warranty is up.

The manual trans option should have been available from the start to compete better with the jetta, but there's not as much awareness that there is a diesel Cruze like diesel VWs. Here in Colorado, it's surprising when you see a VW that is gas 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

If Chevrolet decides to put a manual transmission in the Cruze Diesel, I'll be one of the first ones to order it from my local dealer.

The primary thing that has held me back from buying a Cruze Diesel has been the lack of a manual transmission.

I loved my 1999 Jetta TDI 5 Speed, but reliability started to really decrease around 200,000 miles so I got rid of it and bought my current Cruze. I started looking at a new Golf or Jetta TDI, but their HPFP issues scared me away.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> From what I remember reading, the Cruze Diesel has triple laminated windshield glass for added sound proofing. It appears to be doing the job according to most observers so far.


I'm speaking of the side windows, roll down ones. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I'm speaking of the side windows, roll down ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'm not sure, but I'm guessing they are.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

so how many gears will it take before you don't want to shift anymore? they now have 6 going to 8 and autobeat has talked about 10 even 12. won't be long and you can say your driving a 18 wheeler minus 14 wheels?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

corvairbob said:


> so how many gears will it take before you don't want to shift anymore? they now have 6 going to 8 and autobeat has talked about 10 even 12. won't be long and you can say your driving a 18 wheeler minus 14 wheels?


We'll see more CVTs before we see 12 speed autos. CVTs have been showing their worth in Nissans and Subarus for several years now, and are showing up more and more in other cars. I wouldn't be surprised to see a CVT option in the next-gen Cruze.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> We'll see more CVTs before we see 12 speed autos. CVTs have been showing their worth in Nissans and Subarus for several years now, and are showing up more and more in other cars. I wouldn't be surprised to see a CVT option in the next-gen Cruze.


I see the new accords have them as well. Never drove one...curious how the powerband is through one of those.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I see the new accords have them as well. Never drove one...curious how the powerband is through one of those.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The new Accord CVT drives very much like a regular automatic car, with "gears". Hard to tell it's a CVT.


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

PanJet, thanks for your spot-on post. This is my first post here; I'm in a 2012 Volvo C30 right now, and am seriously considering the Cruze diesel. I had two TDI's, but my last one shredded its high pressure fuel pump, so no more VW's for this boy. Only thing with the Cruze is lack of an MT, although it appears "shiftable". That said, how many people with shiftable autos do you see actually shifting them? As for the CVT's, in my experience they are horrible. Better leave that to Toyota and other brands with no heart, soul or imagination. I'm a GM man at heart, and can't wait to get back in the fold.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

PanJet said:


> We'll see more CVTs before we see 12 speed autos. CVTs have been showing their worth in Nissans and Subarus for several years now, and are showing up more and more in other cars. I wouldn't be surprised to see a CVT option in the next-gen Cruze.



that's my point manuals are going away in favor of autos or as you call them cvt's but is not the cvt a fancy name for auto? my burgman scooter has a cvt and they call it an auto transmission form the dealer.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was not a fan of the CVT in the Caliber. I like hearing the revs and shift points not an appliance set at one speed.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

but that is what the future holds. i was reading tonight on autobeat that in 2020 they autonomous cars will be on the market and that if the world goes to that means of driving the world will save 5.5 trillion in gas based on the fact the cars can do a better job of driving than humans can do. maybe no more accidents? then you can talk all you want on the cell. but when that happens the manual trans will be history. the car will not push a clutch. and the ecu can control the shift points.

but until then better get used to the cvt they are the best for gas savings, that is why they are used.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

My research area is in AI. I highly doubt autonomous cars will be ready by 2020. Maybe 2030 though.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

corvairbob said:


> that's my point manuals are going away in favor of autos or as you call them cvt's but is not the cvt a fancy name for auto? my burgman scooter has a cvt and they call it an auto transmission form the dealer.


cvt= constant variable transmission, ratio is constantly changing without the feel of the shifts. like a belt drive atv or a snowmobile. driven lots an I thing their boring. I would trade my cruze diesel in if GM offered a stick diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

modalita said:


> My research area is in AI. I highly doubt autonomous cars will be ready by 2020. Maybe 2030 though.


The new S class Mercedes is semi-autonomous. I test drove one and it was kind of eerie having it steer for me by reading the line markings on the road.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> The new S class Mercedes is semi-autonomous. I test drove one and it was kind of eerie having it steer for me by reading the line markings on the road.


Yep, proof we are beta for cars that drive themselves. I just hope we aren't susceptible to 2 companies fighting and we end up with apple maps 2 flawless years after we owned the car. My other issue would be how the car knows the difference from hit and run and someone purposely jumping in your way to car jack you when the car shuts down. Kinda like is it humane for a machine to intentionally kill a human w/o human input to help it make that choice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> The new S class Mercedes is semi-autonomous. I test drove one and it was kind of eerie having it steer for me by reading the line markings on the road.


What happens with these autonomous cars that read the lines on the road when there are no lines? Or they are faded, or construction moves the road over... I think there's too many variables for autonomous cars to actually be the primary mode of transportation, especially in America. On a normal highway it would be great. Go to sleep in the driver seat and wake up hours later. Day to day autonomous cars would not be so great. Plus, they could not eliminate accidents until every car on the road was autonomous, and even then what happens when the road is icy and the car can't stop? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> What happens with these autonomous cars that read the lines on the road when there are no lines? Or they are faded, or construction moves the road over... I think there's too many variables for autonomous cars to actually be the primary mode of transportation, especially in America. On a normal highway it would be great. Go to sleep in the driver seat and wake up hours later. Day to day autonomous cars would not be so great. Plus, they could not eliminate accidents until every car on the road was autonomous, and even then what happens when the road is icy and the car can't stop?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


As for sleep, there are cars that can see you nod off and sound alarms to wake you. As for auto brakes, hold on. LOL!

http://youtu.be/PF0AcyMFtMA

http://youtu.be/aNi17YLnZpg

In fairness I show it where it really needs to be

http://youtu.be/YLcjfALaQh0

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to CruzeTalk MotleyCruze. I am so glad to hear that you are considering a Cruze TD. Please let me or Erica know if you need any assistance locating a Cruze TD in your area or have any questions about it. The best way to reach us is by sending us a private message. (Cool username by the way.)

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

PanJet said:


> You're missing some key points as Kpax and diesel pointed out. First and foremost, you _cannot_ fairly compare the diesel Cruze price point to the Eco. It was never meant to be. In a way that's like comparing a V6 Camero to a ZL1.
> 
> The diesel isn't about saving money. It never was. You're buying a premium product. For the price of a Prius, you're getting high mileage _and_ much better performance. It's no different than paying extra for a sporty car, except in this case, you not only get better performance than the gas Cruze, you get better mileage! Talk about a win/win!!
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!
Sorry to rustle your feathers. lol No reason to get upset bud. 
I'm simply comparing gas vs. fuel pricing and the diesel Cruze vs. the Cruze ECO MT. I would've bought a diesel had the Cruze diesel not been loaded up. It's not my only car, I don't need all the gadgets, leather, etc. 
If I wanted sports car, I would buy a Corvette. If I wanted a truck with pulling capacity. I'd buy a diesel. If I wanted luxury, well you get the point...
I simply bought a Cruze Eco MT for a work car. I had a Honda Accord with over 300k on the odometer and drove my boss's Cruze Eco MT one day. I was impressed with the gas mileage and went and bought one. I don't like driving my other cars just to rack 20k+ miles a year commuting to work. Simple as that. Just a pet-peeve of mine is all...

And you can't tell me people don't buy the diesel for the fuel mileage, because if they didn't, there would not be threads talking about their fuel mileage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MotleyCruze said:


> PanJet, thanks for your spot-on post. This is my first post here; I'm in a 2012 Volvo C30 right now, and am seriously considering the Cruze diesel. I had two TDI's, but my last one shredded its high pressure fuel pump, so no more VW's for this boy. Only thing with the Cruze is lack of an MT, although it appears "shiftable". That said, how many people with shiftable autos do you see actually shifting them? As for the CVT's, in my experience they are horrible. Better leave that to Toyota and other brands with no heart, soul or imagination. I'm a GM man at heart, and can't wait to get back in the fold.


i _shift_ my diesel cruze in town sometimes, always downshift on the hills

most of the time i let it do what its sposed to do.

ive only owned 3 vehicles with autos....all have had aisin transmissions....my other two have 400,000 miles between them with trans repairs totalling $60.

eggspecting good things with this aisin trans as well.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

n1philli said:


> Sorry to rustle your feathers. lol No reason to get upset bud....
> 
> And you can't tell me people don't buy the diesel for the fuel mileage, because if they didn't, there would not be threads talking about their fuel mileage.


Oh, no worries; not upset at all. I was simply explaining the thought processes behind why people want diesels and that mileage is mostly a bonus. Sorry, I get a bit winded sometimes. 

I'm sure some do buy diesels for their mileage alone, but I'm guessing that's a very low number of people. The math just doesn't add up, as you pointed out. Most diesel buyers, myself included, want a diesel for its qualities and mileage. With diesel I get power and efficiency. 

Honestly, if I could afford one and didn't care about mileage at all, I'd get a 2014 Buick Regal GS with a 6-speed manual. Tons of power and manual. Who could ask for more? However, it's too expensive and gets relatively terrible mileage (29 hwy IIRC). So instead, I got a Cruze diesel.  Maybe with any luck I'll avoid any of the major diesel problems like a plugged DPF or anything like that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> i _shift_ my diesel cruze in town sometimes, always downshift on the hills
> 
> most of the time i let it do what its sposed to do.
> 
> ...


Boraz, How often did you change the fluid in the transmissions?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Oh, no worries; not upset at all. I was simply explaining the thought processes behind why people want diesels and that mileage is mostly a bonus. Sorry, I get a bit winded sometimes.
> 
> I'm sure some do buy diesels for their mileage alone, but I'm guessing that's a very low number of people. The math just doesn't add up, as you pointed out. Most diesel buyers, myself included, want a diesel for its qualities and mileage. With diesel I get power and efficiency.
> 
> Honestly, if I could afford one and didn't care about mileage at all, I'd get a 2014 Buick Regal GS with a 6-speed manual. Tons of power and manual. Who could ask for more? However, it's too expensive and gets relatively terrible mileage (29 hwy IIRC). So instead, I got a Cruze diesel.  Maybe with any luck I'll avoid any of the major diesel problems like a plugged DPF or anything like that.


I asked myself why I bought the diesel Cruze and I think it's very similar to you. I like its qualities and the mileage is a nice bonus. In contrast, I have test driven various TDIs in the past 5 years and never bought becaiuse I just never really liked them enough to buy. THe Golf was the coolest, but when I drove the Cruze, it just had the right ingredients for me. The mileage is a very nice bonus.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Boraz, How often did you change the fluid in the transmissions?


50,000 miles...do the same time as the diffs and transfer case

i did a couple days of googling the af40-6....not a lot of issues out there in the previous cars its used in


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OK thanks. I found a DIY article on it. Looks like there's no filter so just a drain and fill. 

How To: Transmission Fluid Change on the Aisin Warner AWTF-80SC (06+ Aero Automatic) [Archive] - SaabCentral Forums


----------

